# Campsite Guide - what does "gens de voyage" mean?



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Just finished trawling the excellent campsite guide. Can anyone tell me what the expression "The site may be heavily used by gens de voyage." means?

Irishhomer


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Using Babel Fish translator, gens de voyage translates into *people of voyage *


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Travellers!*

gens de voyage

Travellers ...

the Euro PC Name methinks!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

this has nothing to do with PC. "Gens de Voyage", like its German counterpart "Fahrendes Volk", is a term that dates back to the Middle Ages and describes all kinds of "travelling people", not only ethnic "gypsies" (Sinti and Romanies) but also travelling carnies, circus people, juggler etc.

Nowadays in France this term mostly applies to Sinti and Romanies, of whom France has one of the largest populations in Europe. French local councils are legally obliged to provide areas where "gens de voyage" may settle down temporarily. Some councils designate special areas for them, while others allow them to go on their Camping Municipals. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Thanks to all who replied. I understand, 'nuff said!

IH


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Boff
what about "Nomads" that are often interdit from camping municipals ?
Is that a general term as we have sometimes seen them on sites complete with fridges and washing machines in their awnings

Steve


----------

